# Another Fixer question



## El Vasquez (Mar 3, 2009)

i just discovered that my fix is taking at least 5 minutes to clear. I tried mixing new fix from several unopened boxes, same result. Could there be some sort of contaminant in the water that would make this happen? I have done this a million times, all standard conditions, nothing has changed. Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## ann (Mar 3, 2009)

who's fixer, and which type?

stange that this is something new with the same methods that worked in the past.

on another note, it is common for the water department to add "stuff" to the water, which may have changed the ph, id does happen.

perhaps the temperature wasn't correct.

Kodak's fixer takes longer to clear than say Ilford's Rapid fixer.

call the manufactor and see if they have any suggestions, most have customer service folks who can address technical issues.


----------



## El Vasquez (Mar 4, 2009)

ok, i'll try calling Kodak. 

It was their rapid fixer from powder. 

On my end, nothing changed. It was clearing in about 45sec a month ago, but i hadn't checked it since then. 

Thanks for the response.

-j


----------



## JC1220 (Mar 4, 2009)

Try mixing the stock solution with distilled water.

Then mix a small amount of working solution with distilled.

If there is the same issue, its the chemicals.

If mixed with tap water and the same thing happens, stop drinking the water!


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the liquid.  It costs more but it really takes out any guesswork.  Your film should be clearing within three minutes or so.  I would say it is probably too dilute.  Temp shouldn't affect it TOO much as long as you're close to 68/20.


----------

